# Solitary bees



## clgs (Aug 6, 2008)

Always love it when you post - I so enjoy your pictures. The yellow fuzzies on this guy make me smile. Beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

clgs said:


> Always love it when you post - I so enjoy your pictures.


Thanks!


----------



## VEG (Aug 3, 2008)

As always fantastic photos keep them comming opcorn:


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

VEG said:


> As always fantastic photos keep them comming opcorn:


Thanks


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW! Do you have an I.D. on that lovely creature?


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Morris said:


> WOW! Do you have an I.D. on that lovely creature?


The first is a species of Miner bee, and the other two are Mason bees.


----------

